# Mass builder shake question



## HomeOfBacon (Apr 19, 2014)

So lately I've been trying to put on some pounds by eating a lot and drinking mass builder(GNC brand and MHP). Instead of a full serving(4 scoops), I put in 2 scoops, and drink two 2 scoop shakes a day. I put 6oz of water in, and 6oz of 2% milk. At first, I was able to down a shake with barely any struggle. After a few weeks of drinking it, I can either only drink half or get down to about 3oz. I feel like if I don't finish it I'm just wasting it(obviously). What could I do to help me finish them? Also, I'm considering adding whole milk to my diet, would it do me good in terms of gaining weight?
Thanks


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 19, 2014)

First off I don't understand why it's all of a sudden hard to drink. Should be easier by now.
Does it just taste horrible to you now or are you getting too full?

Also post stats. Height, weight, estimated bf%, age, frequency of training and what kind of training.


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Apr 19, 2014)

I feel full after drinking about half of it. 
15, 5'6", 101lbs, I don't know my bf, and I go to the gym everyday(weekends I'm in PA) and just train with my older brother, simple machines, nothing too crazy as I'm just starting to train.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh if you're 15 your bf% doesn't matter much as long as you aren't like overweight.

I really don't know what to tell you on how to finish something that makes you full. There's not really a secret to eating a lot...you just do it lol


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2014)

Cut down on the liquid, blend up in a blender with a bananna. .....either do first thing in morning, while hungry, or do shake before bed.  I am not big on weight gainers, food is your best option to gain weight......but if u need to either options for timing above and most importantly after working out.


----------



## HomeOfBacon (Apr 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Cut down on the liquid, blend up in a blender with a bananna. .....either do first thing in morning, while hungry, or do shake before bed.  I am not big on weight gainers, food is your best option to gain weight......but if u need to either options for timing above and most importantly after working out.


But......I don't like bananas lol


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2014)

HomeOfBacon said:


> But......I don't like bananas lol



Hahaha, thats alright brother......when i was your age i would bulk for football, cut for wrestling.  My bulk shake was a cup of whole milk, a cup of vanilla yogart, two eggs, and peanut butter, 2 scoops of whey, blended up, slam down.  

What u need to do is force feed yourself at least one meal a day......get your solid whole food calories in.  Shakes are just for additional abundancy......eat boy.....you are 15!!! I was eating my parents out of food on a daily basis at that age!!!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 19, 2014)

So we've got whole milk, weight gainer, peanut butter, and banana...throw some rolled oats and honey in there, blend it up, and that's one of my favorites as far as shakes go.  Adding greek yogurt could def be an option but I don't know what that would taste like.  I may have to try it one day.  Raw eggs AD?  You're more of a man than I am lol


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 19, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> So we've got whole milk, weight gainer, peanut butter, and banana...throw some rolled oats and honey in there, blend it up, and that's one of my favorites as far as shakes go.  Adding greek yogurt could def be an option but I don't know what that would taste like.  I may have to try it one day.  Raw eggs AD?  You're more of a man than I am lol



The raw eggs was 20 yrs ago Wide.......i thought i was Rocky when i was in high school!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bacon, how much protein are you taking in? Protein is the macronutrient with the highest satiety so if your protein is excessively high it will make you feel much fuller than you need to. With your stats 100-150g of protein a day is more than enough to bulk and build muscle on and if you're taking 4scoops of mass builder I'm assuming that's around 60-80g right there. Again assuming you're also getting a decent amount of protein in with your other meals from whole food sources I see you easily getting over 200g of protein a day  this much won't benefit you much more than the recommendations I made to you but they will increase your satiety. 

Another thing to look at is fiber intake. Fiber also has high satiety and while it's best to keep some fiber in your diet you should try tracking a few days of your food habits and see how much fiber you eat. At your weight 20-30g of fiber should be fine. 

Finally, try playing around with your fat and carb macros. Most will find fat to be more satiating than carbs but some do find it vice versa. Add some fat and take out carbs and if that doesn't work try taking out fat and adding carbs. 

Oh and sometimes we just have to say fukk it and keep eating without any of the excuses. Training and lifting weights strengthens the body and the mind. Your time lifting weights should not be comfortable but intense and all out. The same applies to your diet...not everyday will be an easy day eating but you do it anyway because the only alternatives are mediocrity and inferiority.


----------

